
Ask HN: When do you guys start writing unit tests? - notadoctor_ssh
Do you guys follow TDD approach? If you guys do, at what point do you start writing test cases? Any advantages you found by following this approach?
======
bbody
Typically for any personal projects I will do it before any large refractors
then keep on top of code coverage going forth. I find this approach let’s me
move fast until I reach a level of seriousness.

I sometimes use TDD when adding new functionality, I even created a relatively
popular YouTube video on the topic. I find it most useful when I’m coding a
particularly complicated function, helps me think through the problem better.

------
RocketSyntax
I typically don't for my personal projects, but if I was going to publish my
code or start collaborating in git it would move toward the top of my todo
list.

Or if I started weaving together lots of different parts of the project.

